# Did he/she made you shed "those tears"?



## sam_sweet (Jul 25, 2009)

We have quotes like this abt marriage :
Happy marriages begin when we marry the ones we love, and they blossom when we love the ones we marry.

and a one like this:
Getting a dog is like getting married. It teaches you to be less self-centered, to accept sudden, surprising outbursts of affection, and not to be upset by a few scratches on your car.

And in this forum , I see people sharing their problems,in a hope to of finding a solution from a unknown face across the globe.

But people,do you really have those moments when your loving partner has made you to shed those "Happy Tears" by showing how much they love/care for you?
Please share it here,after all this forum is just not about negatives only.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I have some tender moment memories but I choose to keep those private and for my mind only as they are mine !
and mine alone !


----------



## ladycar (Jul 24, 2009)

One of my fav. moments was when we first came out and let people know we were dating. He had gone to the track with his brother to race and my brother was at the track with my dad . My sister-in-law and me drove up later so when I got to the track I didn't know were he parked so I went to my brother's pit. My dad was the one to show me were benji had parked I was so scared I wouldn't go to his pit so I stayed close to my family. Next thing I knew He was walking across the pit area with this big goofy smile before he even said hi he had me in a big hug and kissing me infront of everyone taking my breathe away. Next thing I knew everyone was smiling at us cheering us on then he grabed my hand and took me back to his pit area to meet his brother and best friend. He ended up winning that race and I got my pic took in victory lane. i felt like the queen of the track. I try to remember that when I want to fuss about his racecar.


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I hope to get there again someday

My kids bring me much joy


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

When he said I was the first woman he ever wanted laying there beside him when he wakes up in the morning. 

When he said I was the only woman he's ever wanted to get pregnant and has gotten pregnant.  

About a month ago he told me it is a "good thing" I'd had a hysterectomy, because he had an urge to get me pregnant AGAIN  . 

Is this man for real or just a glutton for punishment??? :rofl::rofl: Geezzz he is 60!


----------

